# AC question, 2000 Windstar



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

My wife's 2000 Windstar has an AC that blows hot. No cooling at all. She asked me to check the refrigerant level, so I got out a little pressure gauge that reads low pressure side line pressure. One zone is "Low," blue zone is "charged", etc.

The blue zone is between 25 and 45 PSI.

I started the car, turned on the AC to Max AC and let the car idle for about five minutes. The compressor was clicking on and off, as it is supposed to.

The initial reading was right at the 25 PSI mark, but as the car ran for a while, the pressure rose to almost 45 PSI. Still no cold air, none at all. When I turned the AC off, the pressure rose some more, well into the Alert range. When I turned it back on, the pressure went back down to 45 PSI. I don't know if this is normal or not.

So, what do you think the issue is? Pressure reads full, compressor clicks on and off, but still no cool air. All air is warm (and, yes, I had the temp set to the blue end of the control slider).

I will probably end up taking it somewhere for an evaluation and (maybe) a repair. I don't have the AC gauges, the vacuum pump, etc, to service an AC system, let alone the knowledge to do so.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I need low and high pressure readings. Does this vehicle have front and rear air? If it does then just use the front to test but check the back and see if it's cold. With both on 45psi is normal. With it off 45 is a little high. The rear has an expansion valve and pretty reliable, the front has an expansion block and they do screw up. Oh and then comp shouldn't be clicking on and off unless it's low and the cockpit is hot. It should stay on until it's cold on the inside.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I will probably pick up an AC manifold gauge set at Harbor Freight this w/k and check high and low side pressure.

I shot a couple of videos of the AC issue yesterday. Here is the first one, going through the controls on the dashboard.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I used FORscan to access the Ford specific PIDs related to the AC system. Blend doors worked but all the AC PIDs indicated the AC system is off, no matter where your position the AC controls. Max AC, every setting, system shows as Off.

Makes me think there is an electrical problem somewhere, like maybe a bad relay or fuse. I will check into it some more. Anybody know if I am interpreting this info correctly? Any suggestions on what else to look for would be appreciated.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

For some reason it isn't getting a signal to the comp. Need to know the pressures before I can go further. But just for giggles, jump the low pressure clutch cycling switch that is located on the accumulator tank. Just pull the connector off and jump it. If the comp comes on, either low freon or bad clutch cycling switch which is very common on Fords.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Brainbucket said:


> For some reason it isn't getting a signal to the comp. Need to know the pressures before I can go further. But just for giggles, jump the low pressure clutch cycling switch that is located on the accumulator tank. Just pull the connector off and jump it. If the comp comes on, either low freon or bad clutch cycling switch which is very common on Fords.:vs_cool:


I jumped the low pressure switch on my old Villager when the AC didn't work. Compressor came on. In that instance, I put some refrigerant in it, it worked for a day, and then was hot again. Had a leak, obviously, which I just ignored. I drove with the windows down for the rest of the time I owned it.

I am going to buy a gauge set this w/e and will post the pressure values. I have wanted one for a while, this is a good excuse to buy one, and HF has them on sale for $50. 

This clutch cycling switch, I assume is on the compressor? I also assume you have to remove the compressor to change the switch?


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

No. It's on the accumulator tank, drier, Next to the fire wall. Just follow the low pressure line, big line as the small line is high pressure, and it will end up at the accumulator tank toward the top of tank. Pass side of fire wall. Oh and you can change the switch while the system is charged:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I jumped the low pressure switch and put a manifold gauge set on the van. Compressor was on with the jumped switch. AC was trying to work but was only slightly cool. 60 PSI on the low low side. 55 PSI on the high side. Very strange reading. Below is the video.

https://youtu.be/Vboo9yppGZc


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Are the ac lines cold to touch? By hand, without all that fancy testing you do?
I am no ac guru but it looks like you either have bad climate control unit, what does not surprise me at all on a ford or you have blockage somewhere along the lines, so refrigerant does not circulate.
Comp is trying to do its job and building up pressure, but it does not go past the blockage. 
That's my lay opinion. Ac lines tend to clog, as if not used for long time or not cycled periodically, connectors and bends in lines and filters and such get clogged with sediment. 
My lay opinion.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I thought maybe blockade somewhere in the system. AC are not cold. I assume the switch was working as designed and shutting off the compressor to prevent damage. A low high side reading like that indicates little circulation. Evaporator bad, maybe?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Possibly. there is tiny filter in the system that gets clogged easily. If safeguards were employed, comp won't start.
You best bet is to take her in. Let them flush the system, vac test, and if it holds, refill. It's not that expensive. If it does not hold vac, you are done and over. It's costly repairs. You can toss gauges on it and vac down system and see if it holds. Either way, without vac test it's pretty pointless.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't ever flush A/C systems on vehicles. You can never get it all out and it kills compressors. I just blow it out with air and go from there. Those reading suggest you have a bad comp. If the filter, orifice tube, was clogged, the low side would be real low and high side would be real high.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I guess she's going to be a windows down sort of gal for as long as she owns the Windstar. 

Yesterday, I decided it would be a good idea to check my Navigator's AC system with the gauge set. The AC works fine, but I thought it would be a good idea to ensure the gauge set was working properly and to get a "known good" reading on the Navigator's AC.

Well, the smart people at Ford hid the low pressure port pretty good. It's not right up top like every other AC port I have ever seen. Oh no. This is hidden behind a starter relay box on the fire wall. You can't even see it unless you move the box. What a great design!

Below is the location, this from an Expedition, but the Navigator is the same. If you own an Expedition/Navigator of this era (1997-2002), this will help you out.

https://www.justanswer.com/ford/25ji3-low-pressure-ac-service-port-location.html


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Video of low pressure port location.

https://youtu.be/4RgXo2WA0gw


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Correction to the above video: where I am pointing is not where the low pressure port is. The port is accessed by taking the front cover off the relay box, moving the wiring aside and the port is attached to the side of the accumulator. So, is below the box, in the front, not at the top of the box. You don't have to remove the bolts on the firewall, just the two bolts on the top of the box holding the cover on. It's a tight squeeze, even then.

Hard part is getting the cap off. Mine was on tight. Reached in with long hose pliers and managed to turn it off. I got a new tablet so I will post a (better, higher resolution) video probably this w/e.

What an idiotic place to put the low pressure port.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

One of many places they try to hide stuff.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Below is a video I shot Sunday, showing exactly where the Low Pressure port can be found on a 2000 Navigator. This is also the location on an Expedition from this era.


----------

